# Salary calculator



## sanantonio (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone know how I can calculate salary needed to move from Queretaro, Mx. to Harrisburg, Pa.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As a retired person you need about $1300us a month income to qualify for an "FM3" visa. If you are younger and are able to work online .... I assume the same requirements


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sparks, it appears that the OP wants to move FROM Mexico TO Pennsylvania. I read it like you did at first but that's not what it says.

It's an odd question for this forum... most of us did, or are planning on doing, just the opposite!

I have no idea of the cost of living in Harrisburg so I can't comment.


----------

